# Broke the tip of my Shun...



## eloki (Apr 3, 2006)

I broke the tip of my 254mm shun knife the other day... My knife feels dirty and robbed of its innocence .


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Get yourself a whetstone and regrind the tip into the camber of the knife. It'll be good as new.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

That's how you fix it. If it's a small break, don't really worry about it. It will wear in gradually as you sharpen over time. If it causes you a problem in completing a cut, then definitlely fix it. Any sharpening service could grind it in for you quickly.

Phil


----------



## retrevr (Sep 18, 2006)

Ti repair the tip, grind from the top (spine) of the blade as well as the edge.


----------

